

Vim.org problems for 24 hours now - Nick_C

vim.org is having problems with its host, which I think is sourceforge.  Bram has created a ticket for it, but 24 hours later it is still not working properly. The issues include that searches time out or are incomplete, and that none of the scripts are available for download.<p>Thread here: http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/vim/message/120903<p>ticket here:
http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/sourceforge/ticket/17514
======
zmmz
This is most unfortunate for those looking for scripts, as that entire portion
of the website is unreachable.

If you know which you are looking for, you can most likely find it on the
github mirror: <http://vim-scripts.org/>

------
Luyt
Clickable links:

<http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/vim/message/120903>

<http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/sourceforge/ticket/17514>

